# Wer hat die brennende Idee?



## myA (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab folgendes Problem: 
Ich muss für Kunst etwas "morphen" lassen. Da ich Kunst Freitag in der 1. Stunde hab endschliess ich mich natürlich fürs schlafen und sag ich machs dann zuhause am PC. So nun fehlt mir aber die Idee.
Als Beispiel hat die Lehrerin von irgendeinem Künstler (weiß nimmer wie er hieß) einen Stier gezeigt, der von Stufe zu Stufe einfacher wurde und am Schluss nur noch aus ein paar Strichen bestand.
Ein anderer Schüler hat einen Schmetterling zu einem X von Triple xXx werden lassen, und eine Biene zu einem Apple i.
Das Ausgangbild muss mit dem Endbild nix zu tun haben.
Ich hab schon probiert einen Dollarschein zur Matrix werden zu lassen, ein Batz (unbeschreiblichges Etwas) zu einem Auge, aber entweder bin ich gescheitert oder es hat doch nicht so toll ausgesehen.
Wäre sehr dankbar um ein paar hilfreiche Antworten!
Danke, Fredl.


----------



## Consti (31. Mai 2004)

Musst du es mit der Hand machen oder am PC?


----------



## ShadowMan (31. Mai 2004)

Du meinst abstrakte Malerei. Das musste ich damals auch mit der brenneneden Giraffe von Dhali (ich glaub so wird der geschrieben) machen. Ich würd dir empfehlen das per Hand zu machen...denn am Pc wirds wahrscheinlich noch sehr viel mehr Arbeit sein, da du ja alle einzelnen Stufen zeichnen musst. Ich denke mal du musst 3 Zwischenstufen machen und dann noch das erste und letzte Bild oder?!

Also ich würds echt per Hand machen. Nimmste einfach ein DIN A5 Blatt, dann haste schonmal weniger Arbeit 

Grundsätzlich kann ich dir folgenden Tipp geben: Denk in Rechtecken und Kreisen. Schau dir das Bild an und schau dir was du mit Kreisen und Linien daraus machen könntest und beweg es dann immer näher in diese Richtung.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Consti (1. Juni 2004)

Aber es gibt doch sogenannte "Morphprogramme". Da legst du markante / wichtige Bildpunkte fest und die Zwischenschritte werden dann automatisch berechnet - dabei sollte man in den Programmen ja auch die einzelnen Zwischenschritte extrahieren können.

Nun gut, du hast an dem Bild dann relativ wenig gemacht - aber 1. Weiss es keiner und 2. muss man ja auch erst mal auf die Idee kommen, dass so zu machen )


----------



## ShadowMan (1. Juni 2004)

Das stimmt schon Consti, aber ist es nicht mehr Arbeit sich mit sowas einzuarbeiten und vor allem hast du dann etwas kleines gemorpht, aber so wie ich das kenne würde mir mein damaliger Lehrer den Hals umdrehn wenn ich dem so etwas kleines morphe, das es ja um abstrahieren geht, oder tuts das ned?!

Ach egal 

Greetz,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Consti (1. Juni 2004)

mmh, naja, mit dem Lehrer ist ein gutes Argument. Naja, ich hab aber sowas noch nie per Hand gemacht ( wenn ich ehrlich bin uach noch nie richtig mit dem PC ) aber ich stellt mir das extrem schwer vor - orientier mich ein wenig an einer TV Werbung, da wird das auch so gemacht ( ich glaube das ist Waschmittel oder so ), und sowas per Hand zu zeichnen find ich jetzt nich besonders einfach.

Leider weiss ich auch nicht, wie komplex solche Software ist, sodass es am Ende dann doch auf eine HAndzeichnung hinuasläuft - aber evlt. kann man die Software als Orientierung nehemen!


----------



## Nina (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Klingt zwar irgendwie bescheuert aber so als "einfachstes" fiele mir jetzt spontan ein Daumenkino ein..
Wär ja mal was anderes und ginge sogar noch kleiner als A5  
Und so liesse sich ja auch schnell ein Objekt in ein anderes "morphen" lassen. Und quasi sogar als "Film" 
 Und du hast den Vorteil das du das Bild immer durchpausen kannst um es Schritt für Schritt zu verändern.

Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## ShadowMan (1. Juni 2004)

Hey Nina,

die Idee ist echt gut 
Und dann auf jeden weiteren Bild immer ein paar Details weglassen und es immer weiter abstrahieren und fertig.
Schade das ich meine Bilder von damals (na ja, damals...so lang ist es nun auch nicht her *gg*) nicht mehr hab, sonst hätte ich sie mal eingescannt...obwohl, das wäre sicher peinlich...

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## PEZ (1. Juni 2004)

der Mensch mit der Giraffe schreibt sich:
Salvador Dalí
und der Mensch mit dem Stier ist kein geringerer als 
Pablo Picasso
und hier ist der abstrahierte Stier 
... und ich würds auch eben zeichnen.
Geht defenitiv schneller. 
Daumenkino find ich super.


----------



## myA (3. Juni 2004)

Erstmal danke für die vielen und kreativen Antworten.
Ich hab jetzt mal probiert ein menschliches Auge zu nem Katzenauge werden zu lassen und des hat schon mal gar nicht so schlecht hingehaun, bis ich keine Lust mehr hatte ;-) aber ich werds nochmal weiterprobiern.
Ich schau mich mal nach nem Morphingprogramm um, um mir ein paar Ideen zu holen.
Der Stier ist der von Pablo Picasso.
Handzeichnen kann ich nicht wirklich gut und deshalb hab ich mich auch für die PC-Variante entschieden.. jetzt hab ich den Salat ) aber des bekomm ich schon noch hin und wenn ich was mehr oder weniger sehenswertes hab, post ich euch nen link rein.
Danke,
Fredl.


----------

